# calcular condensador rectificado



## elmasvital (Dic 11, 2005)

Hola necesito saber la fórmula para calcular el valor del condensador para la fase de rectificado. Alguien sabe cual es o cómo encontrarla?.

1 saludo


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

Primero dime que quereis calcular?

- la corriente de inicio?
- la capacitancia que debe tener el condensador para reducir el rizado a un cierto valor?
- la tension vcc o tension continua a la salida del condensador?
- la carga almacenada?

que necesitas calcular?


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 12, 2005)

Bien lo que quiero calcular es la capacitancia que necesita llevar para poner el rizado sobre el 7-10% Es para un transformador de 12v a 4 amperios. Pero me gustaria en todo caso la formula directamente si pudiera ser. Si no pues qué de cuantos uf poner el condensador

1 saludo y gracias


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

si eske estudiaste o estudias electronica.... recuerda que a medida que aumenta la corriente por el circuito, mayor sera el rizado del ruido...
por lo tanto hay ke considerar el peor caso, es decir, que la fuente este suministrando los 4 amperes

la ecuacion general del rizado en % es : ( ICC / ( (4x3^0.5) x f x C ) x 100  [%]

donde:  

C es la capacitancia en Faradios
f es la frecuencia del rizado ( en media onda la frecuencia es la misma que la de la tension alterna de la red, en onda completa es el doble (2f=f ripple) en Hz
ICC = corriente continua en Amperes

el Voltaje de rizado peak-to-peak es : Vripple p-p = ( ICC ) / (2 x f x C)  [Vp-p] 
el valor RMS del voltaje de rizado es : Vrms ripple= ( (Vripple p-p) / (2 x 3^0.5))  [V]

ojala te sirva la información...


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 12, 2005)

Mira es que tengo una duda, espero no resultar pesado

es que he visto varias formulas para calcularlo y en algunas me indica eso que debo usar 2f si uso puente de onda completa. Pero luego me encuentro documentos en los que no se tiene en cuenta esto. Por ejemplo este pdf:

http://scfie.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/index_archivos/EA-III/GRUPO_2/NOTAS/C1-EA-III.pdf

en su página 9 viene un ejemplo de una rectificación de onda completa pero luego en la fórmula despeja f a 60hz que es su frecuencia de alterna. 

con la misma fórmula que está en ese pdf usando 2f saldría un condensador de 0,001071 osea 1071uf... La diferencia es grande... 

con cual de las dos formas debería quedarme?

1 saludo


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

esta bien pos hombre..,.
ahi sale la formula general para calcular el rizado en tanto porciento...

ADEMAS... SIEMPRE TEN EN CUENTA QUE EN RECTIFICACION TIPO PUENTE Y ONDA COMPLETA CON TOMA CENTRAL.... LA FRECUENCIA DEL RIZADO ES 2 x F(in)
Y EN MEDIA ONDA ES IWUAL A LA FRECUENCIA DE RED
.. LO QUE HICIERON EN LA FORMULA ES SIMPLEMENTE DESPEJAR LA VARIABLE QUE NECESITAS.... EN ESTE CASO EL CAPACITOR...


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 12, 2005)

A ver creo que no me has entendido.

Se que en el pdf se resuelve la formula para calcular la capacitancia del condensador. La duda es la siguiente en el pdf sale un transformador con punto medio y segun tus explicacioens entiendo que al despejar f (la frecuencia) deberían multiplicarla por 2 no?. Si su frecuencia de alterna es a 60 hz deberían poner 120 y sin embargo ponen 60. Esa es mi duda.


Y otra duda es si no fuera un transformador con 2 debanados... osea sin punto medio... pero la rectificación es igualmente a onda completa habría que usar 2f?

1 saludo y gracias por las molestias de verdad.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 13, 2005)

ya esta siendo multiplicada por 2..... fijate en la formula..... el factor CUATRO-RAIZ DE TRES...

ESE FACTOR ES 2 x 2 raiz de 3
...


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 14, 2005)

Mil gracias morbidangel


----------



## Vlad (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola

Espero puedan resolver mi duda.
Entiendo como calcular el valor de los condenzadores para filtrar una fuente lineal (de transformador convencional) pero mi duda es en el caso de las fuentes simetricas:

por ejemplo para un voltaje de "N"Voltios no simetricos de una fuente  se requieren "X"uF para una corriente de "Y" Amperios,

en el caso de una fuente simetrica se requiere este valor "X" de capacitancia para cada rama?

es decir, en un ejemplo practico:
 si en una fuente de 15V con rectificador en puente y que suministra 1 Amper necesito 4300uf (por ejemplo) para obtener un rizado del 10% a plena carga (de 1 A).

Si se tratara de una fuente de +15V, Gnd y -15V y 1 A a plena carga entonces debo usar dos condensadores de 4300uf?
 o debo usar de la mitad? (2150uf, teoricamente por que no exissten de estos valores) para que sumen los 4300uf.

en resumen una fuente simetrica usa el doble de capasitancia (sumando todos los condensadores, de ambas ramas) que una no simetrica o no?

Eso no me queda claro y no quiero sobrecargar mis transformadores ni que los filtros quenen muy raquiticos.

Despues de todo este rollo tan largo para explicar algo que quiza es muy simple (creo que para mi no) agradesco su atensión y su tiempo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2008)

> ...por ejemplo para un voltaje de "N"Voltios no simetricos de una fuente  se requieren "X"uF para una corriente de "Y" Amperios,


Es una vision simplificada, lo que manda es el ripple admisible en bornes del condensador.
Si por ejemplo despues del condensador hay colgado un regulador el ripple puede ser mayor (==> C mas chico).



> en el caso de una fuente simetrica se requiere este valor "X" de capacitancia para cada rama?


Si.



> es decir, en un ejemplo practico:
> si en una fuente de 15V con rectificador en puente y que suministra 1 Amper necesito 4300uf (por ejemplo) para obtener un rizado del 10% a plena carga (de 1 A).
> 
> Si se tratara de una fuente de +15V, Gnd y -15V y 1 A a plena carga entonces debo usar dos condensadores de 4300uf?
> ...


Mas que interesar si las tensiones son simetricas interesan las corrientes, puede ocurrir que la rama positiva tenga un consumo mucho mayor que la negativa, en ese caso, el C de la rama negativa puede ser menor.

Como lo mas comun cuando la fuente es simetrica es que tambien lo sea la carga ==> corrientes iguales (o 'casi') en las dos ramas *se ponen dos C iguales*.
En tu calculo (15V, 10% de ripple) da 4300uF, pero como no es valor comercial usas el inmediato mas grande -> 4700uF y uno para cada rama.



> Eso no me queda claro y no quiero sobrecargar mis transformadores ni que los filtros quenen muy raquiticos.


Los bobinados de los transformadores comunes para uso general tienen unos valores de resistencia que te limitan la corriente eficaz al orden de 1.5-1.7 veces la de la carga.


----------

